# Outlook 2000 Extremely Slow...and hangs PC!



## sridharchulet (Dec 8, 2004)

I am having some real response issues with Outlook 2000. I am running Outlook 2000 SP3 (9.0.0.6627) on Windows 2000 SP4 using an exchange server located remotely. 
- When I try to send a new email and type the name of the recepient, it takes about 5-7 min. for outlook to find the address
- After I hit the send button it takes another 5-10 min. for the window to close and the email sits in the "outbox". It takes another 10-15 min. before the email is actually sent
- Very often while typing a new email...the system just hangs...cannot even change windows
- If I am using the web-outlook thru Win.Explorer the response is fine and no problems...

This is not unique to my system alone. There are 3 other people who work from my location and have the exact same problem. Any suggestions on something not setup correctly on the server would be of great help. Please help..

Thanks


----------



## I_am_Mad_Alice (Nov 16, 2004)

Go back to the web access and see if there are any emails that have attachments. Some times emails that have large attachments that are being sent to your outlook may cause it to hang and never reach your inbox. If that is the problem, delete the attacment/email from your web access and see if you are now able to send and recive faster. 

How many emails do you have in your inbox?
Do you have a .pst file created? ( Personal Folder)

If above does not work try this.

1. Try running detect and repair from within Outlook. (in outlook click help, then select detect and repair)

2. Run Outlook in safe mode, and see if it is still running slow. In windows click start, run, and type in "outlook.exe /safe" or "outlook.exe /s" with out the ""

3. Are you trying to send a large attament? If you are remove it from your outbox and see if it speeds up Outlook.


----------



## sridharchulet (Dec 8, 2004)

*Outlook Response Slow*

I do not have any emails that have large attachments. The problem I am having is an everyday problem, even when there are emails with no attachments.

How many emails do you have in your inbox? I have about 450 emails in my inbox.
Do you have a .pst file created? ( Personal Folder)..Yes I do have a .pst file and the file size is approx.900MB (size on disk 540MB)

1. I have run detect and repair a couple of times in the last 2 weeks and there are no issues encountered nor has the performance improved.
2. I am not trying to send large attachment...even when I try to send an email with one line (not attachments)...sometimes it can take 5-10 min before it is sent.

I will try the safe mode option and will let you know if this helps. 

Thanks


----------



## I_am_Mad_Alice (Nov 16, 2004)

It has been several days now. Are you still having the problem?

Try this, create a new profile in Outlook. Make sure you write down the exchange server name from your current outlook profile. 

Please post back and state if Outlook is fixed or if the above worked.


----------



## sridharchulet (Dec 8, 2004)

I have tried the safe mode and that did not help.

I believe the problem is on the exchange server as there are 3-4 other people at my location that have the exact same response issue. The server is at a remote location and we access the same over a shared T1 line.

The administrator's there don't seem to know the problem. If you have any suggestions regarding the exchange server setup let me know. 

Bottom line...the problem still exists !

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The problem may be your folder size. We've had problems like this before. OL seems to get screwy when folders approach 1 Gig. 

I suggest you make back up pst (s), nothing more than 500mb, save them somewhere outside of OL, and remove most of your old email. You can always reload the pst if needed. Don't just delete them. You have to clean out the deleted folder too.

To see the size of any folder, right click on the folder>properties>folder size. 

I hope this helps.


----------

